# Almost a bad day.



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

I went to check on my boys because they were yelling a lot and found Billy almost hanging in the hay net. Luckily I got him out before it killed him. Any ideas on how I can feed hay without putting it on the ground or them getting caught in the feeder? Thanks in advance.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have been using milk crates and my hay feeder.. I got my milk crates at TSC and Wal-Mart and a friend gave me a couple. I love them


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh, I love the milk crate idea!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have one in each kidding stall and a few loose ones to have outside or in my big pen  I love them!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I am so glad you got your boy before he strangled to death. Many years ago, I put a horse hay rack (metal bars are closer together at the bottom) on the wall for the goats. I put it up high enough that they had to 
stand on back legs to eat out of it. I also would put the hay inside a hay mesh bag inside the rack. (Really, Really dumb, but I was trying to save hay). I put a 2x4 nailed to the wall so they could support their front feet. One bouncy Nubian doe jumped up, got her neck stuck in the bars and my daughter found her hanging and dead. I almost got rid of the other 2 goats. I was devastated, as was my poor daughter. 
I will not use hay mesh bags, metal horse hay racks or anything they might even remotely get their heads stuck. 

Again, so glad that your boy is ok!


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I would have been devastated as well. I will try the crates. Great idea


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

We have 55 gallon barrels cut in half for our girls. If u have smaller goats or babies cut a hole in it so they can eat all of the hay. Or split them like we did with the blue barrels.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I've used no-climb fencing to make a feeder - I folded in it half and wired it shut along two edges, then nailed it up. Put the hay in the top, and you can hook the top closed too if you want to make sure they only eat through the holes (slows them down.) Definitely reduced wasted hay. My friend uses a variation on it too.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

zebradreams07 said:


> I've used no-climb fencing to make a feeder - I folded in it half and wired it shut along two edges, then nailed it up. Put the hay in the top, and you can hook the top closed too if you want to make sure they only eat through the holes (slows them down.) Definitely reduced wasted hay. My friend uses a variation on it too.


Can u show pics. Not sure what u mean by no climb fence?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

It's wire mesh that's 2" by 4". I don't have that type of feeder where they're at now, they just have a round bale. But it basically looked like an envelope with an open top.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We have had our fair share of scary moments with feeders!!!! we now use a piece of cattle panel....set it up in a corner of fencing, tall end up....we attach one site with a few D rings so we can open it and clean it out...since its as tall as the fence..the goats can not jump in it. we seem to have less waste too....we used to use the panel side ways and the goats would jump in and legs would get caught...too scary...tall ways is much much better!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My hay feeder is on the outside of my stall. That way I can feed and water without going in.


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

I like that, goathiker, how far apart do you put 2x4's so that they can get head thru and not body? Also, does that spacing work for babies or do they get into the feeder?


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all the great ideas. And hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving!


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey everyone. Thanks again for ur help on a hay feeder. I couldn't find any of the milk crates so I am trying a clothes basket.


----------



## dchemphill1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Here is what I made. Put chicken wire at the bottom so less hay falls out. Goats can stick their head in from various places. It holds about half a bale if want to put that much in.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

That is nice. If I get mire goats may have to think about using that is


----------



## rockytg (Sep 5, 2011)

zebradreams07 said:


> I've used no-climb fencing to make a feeder - I folded in it half and wired it shut along two edges, then nailed it up. Put the hay in the top, and you can hook the top closed too if you want to make sure they only eat through the holes (slows them down.) Definitely reduced wasted hay. My friend uses a variation on it too.


I have done something similar using some chain link fencing. It does slow them down, makes it easy for me to get the hay up and less mess.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I have a galvanized tub in one pen. For the others, a cheap (read: no additional cost) idea is to get those super sturdy fruit and veggie cardboard boxes with a lip around three sides if you shop at a place like SAMs club. I use those, with very little waste. The goats aren't eating the boxes, so yay! I doubt there will be death by cardboard box entrapment either.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Here are pics of the feeder I made today. It's made from chicken wire so might not hold up as long as the no climb but it's the same concept and it is easier to fill since it's more flexible. I hung a milk crate in the other stall with the rescue goat since I want her eating as much as she can.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Let us know how it holds up. Was thinking about making the same thing, just worried it wouldn't hold up super well.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

If you have a piece of sturdier fencing I know it will hold up well - I had a very large doe who would stick her front feet in the no-climb one to eat out of the top and it wasn't a problem. They haven't tried that with this one. I think as long as they're just pulling hay out it won't get damaged - and it's easy to fix or replace if it does. Took me maybe 10 minutes to make.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

I like that. That is a great idea. And have some poultry netting left over


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm also going to get fecals done


----------

